# Cat continues to mother and nurse 17 week old kittens.



## Raeone (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, my cat had an accidental litter of four, nearly 17 weeks ago. She got speyed over a week ago and has healed up really good. The problem is she is still nursing and being an over protective mother to the four kittens. 
Shes encouraging them to feed and the four are, shes scared when she cant see them, she tries to gather them and keep them in one spot, she even sometimes tries to lift them in her mouth by the back of their neck!

I'm just wondering should I just leave this be or could this cause problems? We are keeping the four kittens so its not like they are going to new homes. 

This cat came to us extremly underweight, frightened off people, and ascared of other cats. She would never stay in the same room as a human no matter what we tried. When she had the kittens she became so much more relaxed and even sleeps on our bed and loves being pet now and she actualy gets along with the other cats. I think she is taking advantage of the four kittens loving her as she had nothing before.

Thanks.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Completely normal, and as you're keeping them you don't need to do anything.

My girls continue to nurse kittens I keep for 5-6 months, and will actively call the kitten over to feed. I retired a queen earlier in the year, she came home from desexing and went right to feeding the kittens, continuing for 5 months and she was full of milk that whole time.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

She's a good mom that's all. Like spotty cats said completely normal and she will eventually stop. It's wonderful that she is so attached to her kittens.


----------



## Raeone (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, thank you


----------

